# طلبة صلاه الى الرب يسوع والقديس مارجرجس



## صبحى كرم (4 مارس 2009)

ارجو من اعضاء المنتدى الصلاه من اجلى انا الخاطى لانى امر بتعب شديد وهو من كثرة خطاياى حياتى ادمرت والحياة من حولى سارت جحيم ولا ادرى من انا ارجوك يايسوع اغفر لى خطاياى الكثيرة التى فعلتها بمعرفة والتى فعلتها بغير معرفة الخافية والظاهرة بشفاعة القديس العظيم مارجرجس وجميع القديسين اخرجنى يارب من الحفرة الغويطة التى وقعت بها اعطينى يدك يارب ليس لى سواى غيرك انت الاب الحنون وليس غيرك ارجوك ياكلكى يسوع املك على نفسى لان نفسى ضاعت منى ولم اجدها


----------



## kalimooo (7 مارس 2009)

صبحى كرم

احنا رح منصليلك

انما نصيحتي اعرض نفسك على اي كاهن

واعترف وتناول القربان المقدس

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## نيرمين عزمى (16 مارس 2009)

نعمة ونور الرب تكون معاك
وربنا يحافظ علية  
  ويبعد عنك اى شر


----------



## ديديموس (16 مارس 2009)

أتفق مع أخي العزيز كليمو تماماً يا أخ صبحي

يبدو من كلماتك أنك تشعر بحزن عميق وندم على ما فات منك في وقت بعيدا عن ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، وهذا شيء جميل جداً

ننصحك بالتوبة المصحوبة بالصلاة بلا كسل

وأن تذهب لأب اعترافك (أو أن تجد أب اعتراف جيد بالبحث والسؤال إن لم يكن لديك) وتعترف بخطاياك وتنال الإرشاد والحل الكهنوتي ووتقدم من تناول جسد الرب ودمه في الكنيسة غفراناً للخطايا لتستريح نفسك 

وأثق في عمل شفاعة القديس العظيم مار جرجس التي بسببها قد عدت إلى حضن المسيح، فأكمل جهادك يا أخي المبارك في المسيح، واسلك في الطريق الضيق مبتعدا عن العالم وكل شهواته، لتُكلل مع القديسين في يوم الرب، فاسمع لأب اعترافك وكن مطيعاً له في كل ما يرشدك به 

وربنا يسوع المسيح يكون معك دائماً وأبداً بشفاعة والدة الإله وصلوات جميع مصاف الملائكة والشهداء والمعترفين والقديسين


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

وأنا كمان رح أصلي لأجلك ، وربنا يحفظك ويكمل معك


----------



## بولا اول السواح (1 مايو 2009)

اخى الحبيب هل تعلم كم انت تقدر عند ابوك السماوى انت غالى جدا يمكن انت شايف ان خطيتك كبيرة لكن انت  مش واخد بالك من حاجة مهمة  مهما كبرت خطيتك  الرب يسوع قاعد مستنى تقولة سامحنى قبل ما تخلص  الكلمة هيكون غفر خطيتك  مين ما بيخطيش  كلنا مليانين  وكل يوم من عمرنا بيعدى ومعاة فعلنا خطية ومعاة توبة  ومعاهم  مغفرة  لو الشيطان حاطط قدامك جبل من العراقيل وعمال يخدعك ويوريك ان مفيش فايدة  لو واثق فى يسوع  يشيل عنك همك والمك وتعبك خليك واثق انة بيحبك  مهما انت قسيت علية  هو هو بيحن وينسى ويغفر ويسامح ووسط  الضيقة تنطق اسمة يجى بسرعة وياخدك فى حضنة  دة انت ليك اب  يقدر يحيك من كل الشرور امسك فى الحبيب


----------

